# Is Anem X 100 safe for sheep?



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty new to sheep. I know that copper is a no no. So with my goats I worm with Ivomec plus and I give Red cell or sometimes an injection of Anem X 100. It works amazingly well for me. However, I know I cant give the Red Cell to the sheep, so if they by chance became anemic, could I use the anem x 100 if I absolutely had to? just want to know ahead of time. The sheep I have are both wethered, so I do give them ammonium chloride in their feed to help prevent against Urinary Calculi. Also, I don't give alfalfa hay because of the urinary calculi prevention, so Im not sure how I would handle anemia with sheep in case it became an issue.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure. Never heard of the product.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm not sure. Never heard of the product.


It is an iron injections for pigs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are sheep people on here. I'm sure they will see it soon.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@fivemoremiles shoud know


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

GoatJoy said:


> Pretty new to sheep. I know that copper is a no no. So with my goats I worm with Ivomec plus and I give Red cell or sometimes an injection of Anem X 100. It works amazingly well for me. However, I know I cant give the Red Cell to the sheep, so if they by chance became anemic, could I use the anem x 100 if I absolutely had to? just want to know ahead of time. The sheep I have are both wethered, so I do give them ammonium chloride in their feed to help prevent against Urinary Calculi. Also, I don't give alfalfa hay because of the urinary calculi prevention, so Im not sure how I would handle anemia with sheep in case it became an issue.


Welcome to the world of sheep.
sheep are much easier to keep than goats. 
I have had sheep for 50 years and never heard of Urinary Calcui tell i got goats 12 years ago.
In the sheep industry we never keep wethers. there is no way to make money with them.
Rams never get much over 5 years before we replace them for new genetics.
sorry but i can't answer your question. 
Worms are the only thing that cause anemia in sheep. so keep an eye on there eye lid color and excessive weight loss and you will never have to worry about it ether. 
I rotate my pastures and i have not wormed my herd for 15 years.
watch your sheep's weight don't let them get fat. if you can't feel there ribs put them on a diet. Avoiding alfalfa is a good way to keep there weight under control.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

To To give you an idea how simple sheep are to keep my med kit is in a 5 gallon bucket
In In my med kit I have
a stomach tube for lambs 
emasculator And green cheerios 
Prolapse retainer 
Syringe and needles 
screw worm spray for fly blow 
marking paint to help me find a sick sheep
covaxin 8
BoCe 
Children's benadryl prevents pneumonia 
Milk of magnesia for bloat
a good antibiotic
Sheep Sheep are easy
no naval ill mess
All tagging vaxanations castration and tail docking are done with in the first 24 hours after birth.
If a lamb don't get off the ground to suck he will die. There are so many lambs born a day i don't have time to spend with a week lamb. By the time I see a week lamb it is too late. It is called survival of the fittest. 
Being a Shepard in time hardens you.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow thanks! I have the two wethers just for their fleece. They are longwool Teeswater sheep. I Love them!!! Thanks for your reply!


----------

